# دورة في مساحة الطرق والكباري



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مقدمة :

كنت قبل اكثر من سنة طرحت مذكرة مختصرة باسم (المدخل لعمل المساحة للطرق) ولقيت اقبالا شديد من جميع زوار واعضاء المنتديات العربية المختلفة وهي كانت عبارة عن فكرة كتاب كامل يتحدث عن الاعمال المساحية في هندسة الطرق والكباري 
وكنت وعدت من قبل بعمل كتاب شامل ليحدث عن هذا المجال بالتفصيل 
وهانذا اطرح هذا الكتاب في شكل دورة ليتم النقاش فيها عن كل الجوانب المختلفة التي تخص هذا المجال 
تتكون هذه الدورة او الكتاب من الابواب الاتية : 

*الباب الاول : الامن والسلامة في مجال الاعمال المساحية 
الباب الثاني : اجهزة المساحة 
الباب الثالث : المسار الافقي للطريق(كيفية التصميم وتنفيذ) 
الباب الرابع : المسار الراسي للطريق (كيفية التصميم وتنفيذ)
الباب الخامس : حساب الكميات في الطرق (كيفية تسعيرالكميات وحسابها )
الباب السادس: البرامج المساحية الخاصة بمجال الطرق
*
سوف اطرح كل اسبواع باب من هذه الابواب ثم يفتح باب النقاش فيه حتي تكتمل الفكرة 

اتمني ان يكون النقاش هادفا بعيد عن كلمات الشكر والردود العادية حتي نستفيد جميعا 

كل ملفات الدورة تجدها علي موقع المكتبة الخاصة بي علي الموقع الاتي 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/S5Scr9cu/sharing.html?rnd=37


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 مايو 2010)

الباب الاول : الامن والسلامة في اعمال المساحة : 

مقدمة : 

 [font=&quot]يعتبر[/font][font=&quot]الحديث[/font][font=&quot] عن[/font][font=&quot] الامن[/font][font=&quot] والسلامة [/font][font=&quot]ومدي[/font][font=&quot] توافرهما [/font][font=&quot]في[/font][font=&quot] اعمال [/font][font=&quot]المشاريع[/font][font=&quot] الهندسية [/font][font=&quot]بصفة[/font][font=&quot]عامة[/font][font=&quot] والمساحية[/font][font=&quot] وبصفة[/font][font=&quot]خاصة[/font][font=&quot] – [/font][font=&quot]من[/font][font=&quot] الضرورات[/font][font=&quot] القصوى [/font][font=&quot]للحفاظ [/font][font=&quot]علي[/font][font=&quot] سلامة [/font][font=&quot]فريق[/font][font=&quot] العمل[/font][font=&quot] المساحي[/font][font=&quot] وايضا[/font][font=&quot] بصورة[/font][font=&quot]لاتق ل[/font][font=&quot]اهمية[/font][font=&quot] للحفاظ[/font][font=&quot] علي[/font][font=&quot] الاجهزة[/font][font=&quot] المساحية[/font][font=&quot] نظرا [/font][font=&quot]لدقتها [/font][font=&quot]وحساسيتها[/font][font=&quot] .[/font]​ [font=&quot]والاعمال[/font][font=&quot] المساحية [/font][font=&quot]تكتسب[/font][font=&quot] خصوصية[/font][font=&quot] منفردة[/font][font=&quot]عن[/font][font=&quot] باقي[/font][font=&quot] الاعمال [/font][font=&quot]الهندسية[/font][font=&quot] الا [/font][font=&quot]وهي[/font][font=&quot] العمل [/font][font=&quot]في[/font][font=&quot] مختلف [/font][font=&quot]البيئات[/font][font=&quot] والظروف[/font][font=&quot] الجغرافية[/font][font=&quot] والمناخية [/font][font=&quot]ويمثل[/font][font=&quot] العمل[/font][font=&quot] المكتبي [/font][font=&quot]في[/font][font=&quot] مثل[/font][font=&quot] هذه[/font][font=&quot] الاعمال [/font][font=&quot]نسبة[/font][font=&quot] صغيرة [/font][font=&quot]من [/font][font=&quot]مجمل [/font][font=&quot]الاعمال[/font][font=&quot] التي[/font][font=&quot] يتم[/font][font=&quot] معظمها[/font][font=&quot] في[/font][font=&quot] المواقع[/font][font=&quot] المختلفة[/font][font=&quot].[/font]


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 مايو 2010)

*التعريف باهمية هندسة المساحة : 
*


[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]تعتبر المساحة اساسا هاما جدا ودعامة كبيرة في دراسة السود الاعظم من المشروعات الهندسية كالسدود والخزانات واعمال التنقيب عن البترول . [/font]​ [font=&quot] وفي الطرق تعتبر من اهم الاعمال وتمثل نسبة 50% من اعمال الطرق وتدخل في جميع المراحل المختلفة لعملية انشاء الطرق هناك ارتباط وثيق بين المساحة والطرق لدرجة نتجة عنها المقولة الشهيرة (الطرق مساحة ) [/font]​ [font=&quot]وحتي في مجال التعليم الجامعي ويوجد في اغلب كليات الهندسة قسم الطرق والمساحة [/font]


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 مايو 2010)

*مفاهيم السلامة المهنية للمهندس المساحة : 
*

* [font=&quot] مهندس المساحة يجب ان يفهم مبادئ وقواعد متطلبات السلامة ويجب ان يكون قادرا علي معرفة المشاكل الخطيرة المحتملة والتي يجب تجنبها لحمايته الشخصية وحماية غيره والاجهزة المساحية . [/font]​ [font=&quot]فدارسة السلامة تعتبر اداة فعالة لتجنب الحوداث والتي تحدث بسبب الاشخاص ومن خلال تعليمات كافية ومعرفة شخصية ومكتسبة بخصوص السلامة المهنية ويمكن اكتساب عادات ومهارات السلامة في العمل .[/font]​ [font=&quot]ويمكننا تلخيص مفاهيم السلامة المهنية للمهندس المساحة كمايلي : [/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ *

*[font=&quot]المفهوم الوظيفي : [/font]*

[font=&quot]وفق هذا المفهوم تعتبر السلامة المهنية مجموعة من الاجراءات الهادفة الي منع وقوع حوداث او اصابات اثناء العمل المساحي وتحقيق ظروف عمل امنة خالية من المخاطر للحفاظ علي عناصر العمل المساحي من اجهزة ومعدات من التلف . [/font]​ *[font=&quot]المفهوم التنظيمي : [/font]*

[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]وفق المفهوم التنظيمي تكون السلامة المهنية هي تحديد وتوضيح الشكل التنظيمي لاساليب العمل التي بواسطتها يستطيع فريق العمل المساحي تحقيق اهداف السلامة المهنية .[/font]​ [font=&quot]والنظام له من الاهمية ما للعمل نفسه وهذا فضلا عن التمرين الجيد والمستمر واكتساب الخبرة بشتي السبل وحتي يتسني اختيار انسب الطرق والاجهزة لاتمام العمل . [/font]​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 مايو 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]ادوات السلامة للمهندس المساحة : 
[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كل فرد من فريق العمل المساحي يجب عليه ارتداء الخوذة المزودة بحزام الذقن خلال أي عمل لحمايته من ايذاء الراس ولابد من ارتدائها خلال العمل في الشوارع او في موقع المرور [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 


[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الشكل يوضخ الخوذة وقيمص الامان [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حذاء الامان : [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هو حذاء مصمم لحماية الارجل يجب علي مهندس المساحة ارتداء هذا الحذاء [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 


[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حذاء الامان [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]قميص الامان :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هو عبارة عن قميص مصمم من عدة الوان تكون عاكس الضوء يجب ان اتداءه اثناء العمل لحماية المهندس [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 


[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]قميص الامان [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كما توجد معدات اخري مهمة ولكن ما ذكر هو الاهم [/FONT]


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 مايو 2010)

*[font=&quot]السلامة المهنية للاجهزة المساحية : 
[/font]*

[font=&quot] معظم الاجهزة المساحة غالية الثمن ويعتبر مهندس المساحة مسؤولا عن سلامة الاجهزة التي يعمل بها . [/font]​ [font=&quot]والاجهزة المساحية تحتوي علي كثير من الاجزاء الدقيقة التي اذا مست باقل عصب او صدمة يتاثر عملها ويصعب اصلاحها .[/font]​ [font=&quot]ومن اهم التعليمات الواجب مراعاتها عدم ترك الاجهزة وحدها بدون حماية اورعاية خاصة علي الارصفة والارض الصلبة .[/font]​ [font=&quot] وتعتبر الاتربة والرطوبة واتفارع درجات الحرارة من اسواء والد اعداء الاجهزة المساحية [/font]​ [font=&quot]لذلك يجب عمل صيانة دورية للاجهزة من فترة الي اخرة وهناك شروط عامة يجب اتباعها عند العمل بالاجهزة وهي [/font]​ 1.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]لايعمل بالجهاز في درجات الحرارة العالية اقصي درجة حرارة مسموحة بها 30 مئوية [/font]​ 2.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]لايترك الجهاز منصوب لفترات زمنية طويلة [/font]​ 3.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]لايعمل بالاجهزة عند وجود رياح شديد او اتربة متحركة [/font]​ 4.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]يجب وضع الاجهزة علي ارجل متينة وقوية [/font]​ 5.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]عمل صيانة دورية للاجهزة [/font]​ 6.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]يجب صيانة الاجهزة عند الوكيل (الصيانة الميكانكية ) في فترة لاتذيد عن ستة اشهر [/font]​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 مايو 2010)

دا ملف الباب الاول كامل بكل الصور علي الرابط :

تجد جميع الملفات علي موقع المكتبة الخاصة بي علي الموقع 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/S5Scr9cu/sharing.html?rnd=37


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
حملت الملف من الرابط ولكن لم اجد صور لها علاقة في الموضوع


----------



## حسين سالم (19 مايو 2010)

الف الف الف الف ششششششششششششششششكر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 مايو 2010)

عطية ابو الشيخ قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> حملت الملف من الرابط ولكن لم اجد صور لها علاقة في الموضوع




الاخ عطية الملف هو عبارة عن الباب الاول من كتاب هندسة المساحة في الطرق والكباري وهو باب الامن والسلامة وفيه صور توضح ادوات الامن والسلامة للمهندس المساحة


----------



## tebsaid (20 مايو 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## عبدالله البطل (20 مايو 2010)

*مشكور على المعلومات القيمة ونحن في انتظار المزيد*​


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 مايو 2010)

جــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً
وجعل الله لك هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك


----------



## نادر8000 (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندسنا الفاضل بس عندي سوال هل الكتاب ده بيستفيد منه كل الناس او تخصصي بحت


----------



## rmah mhdy (23 مايو 2010)

واللة مشكور علي الاعمل الفيدة والجميلة ومنتظرين المزيد انشاء اللة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مايو 2010)

نادر8000 قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندسنا الفاضل بس عندي سوال هل الكتاب ده بيستفيد منه كل الناس او تخصصي بحت


اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا 
اذا كان سوالك هل سيكون الكتاب متاح للجميع ؟ 
ان شاء الله بعد اكتمال الدورة يكون متاح للجميع


----------



## هلمت (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
اخ العزيز ... تاكد من الملف ...لانه طلع صورة مش pdf ولا علاقة لة بادوات السلامة المساحية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 مايو 2010)

هلمت قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> اخ العزيز ... تاكد من الملف ...لانه طلع صورة مش pdf ولا علاقة لة بادوات السلامة المساحية


اخي العزيز الملف اترفع في البداية كصورة لينزل في المنتدي ولكن المحاولة فشلة لكن الان تم تعديل الرابط


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 مايو 2010)

هذا رابط الملف واسف للخطاء 
http://www.4shared.com/document/5dgoH4ge/__online.html


----------



## هانى عطا (25 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا اخى وربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان ولا تتاخر علينا بباقى الدورة الله يكرمك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## امير محمد حسن (26 مايو 2010)

*الامير*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء :20:


----------



## abdo same (27 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على حسن مشاركتكم لتوعيتنا


----------



## كريم عبدالله عبد (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## de.mostafa (28 مايو 2010)

شكككككككككراااااااا
جزاك الله خيرا :34:


----------



## يوسف00088 (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي ومتى سيكون الباب التاني وارجوا توثيق المعلومات ببعض المقاطع الفيديو


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 مايو 2010)

ان شاء الله خلال هذا الاسبواع 
ينزل الباب الثاني


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 مايو 2010)

*الباب الثاني اجهزة المساحة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*نواصل في هذه الدورة 
وفي هذا الباب نتحدث عن اجهزة المساحة المستخدمة في الطرق *
Equipment surveying
يحتوي هذا الباب علي : 
مقدمة عن الاجهزة 
مسؤالية كبير المساحين عن الاجهزة 
جهاز الميزان level

مكوناته 
انواعه 
كيفية معايرته 
جهاز التوتل استشن total station

مكوناته 
انواعه
كيفية معايرته 
جهاز الجي بي اس GPS 

مكوناته 
انواعه 
الاحتياطات الواجب اتباعها 
اتمني لكم الفائدة 

رابط الملف
http://www.4shared.com/document/4Ks28ISQ/__-_.html


----------



## حسني القاضي (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يونيو 2010)

نزل الباب الثاني 
واتمني ان اجد رد الاخوة حوله 
من ملاحظات


----------



## khalid9_35 (3 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هذا الرااااااااااابط
ليس له اي علاقة بالهندسة اصلا
وشكررررررررررررررا


----------



## العسيلاتى (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور يا ديفو


----------



## atlsatls (6 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم المهندس دفع اللة حمدان اشكرك لارشادي الى هذا المنتدى الثري بالمواضيع التي اطلبها (ابو سندس)


----------



## عثمان المكي (6 يونيو 2010)

من خلال خبرتي البسيطة في الطرق كمهندس مساحة لاحظت عدم إستخدام جهاز التوتال في أعمال ميزانية القطاعات ( الطولية والعرضية ) بدلاً عن جهاز الميزان العادي مع أن الأول هو الأحدث ففقط يتم إستخدامه في الدراسات الأولية لتلك المشاريع ( تثبيت نقاط الضبط ذات الأحداثيات والمنسوب ) أرجو شاكراً من الأخوة أصحاب الخبرة في مجال الطرق ( قسم المساحة ) توضيح الأسباب إن صح ما ذكرته 
وجزاكم الله عنا كل الخير 
م. عثمان المكي / مساحي


----------



## م.أثير (9 يونيو 2010)

*دورة الطرق*

مشكور ع الجهود بس برضو انا نزلت الملف ولم اجد اي صور لها علاقة بالموضوع


----------



## hany_71112000 (9 يونيو 2010)

شكر اخى المهندس


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 يونيو 2010)

م.أثير قال:


> مشكور ع الجهود بس برضو انا نزلت الملف ولم اجد اي صور لها علاقة بالموضوع



الاخ الكريم 
ملفات الدورة تجدها ان شاء الله علي موقع المكتبة الخاصة بي علي الموقع 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/S5Scr9cu/sharing.html?rnd=37


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 يونيو 2010)

عثمان المكي قال:


> من خلال خبرتي البسيطة في الطرق كمهندس مساحة لاحظت عدم إستخدام جهاز التوتال في أعمال ميزانية القطاعات ( الطولية والعرضية ) بدلاً عن جهاز الميزان العادي مع أن الأول هو الأحدث ففقط يتم إستخدامه في الدراسات الأولية لتلك المشاريع ( تثبيت نقاط الضبط ذات الأحداثيات والمنسوب ) أرجو شاكراً من الأخوة أصحاب الخبرة في مجال الطرق ( قسم المساحة ) توضيح الأسباب إن صح ما ذكرته
> وجزاكم الله عنا كل الخير
> م. عثمان المكي / مساحي



الاخ العزيز 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
قد يكون بعض الاخوة يتستخدمون الميزان في الميزانية وذلك سهولة العمل به وسهولة نقله السريع 
ولكن في الطبقات النهائية للطرق نستخدم التوتال لتثبيت مسار الطريق عند الطبقة وكذلك لحساب الميزانية 
لذلك انا افضل 
في طبقات العادية استخدام الميزان 
اما في طبقات الفنشين استخدم التوتال


----------



## hany sabry (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عاليaشموخي (12 يونيو 2010)

بش مهندس الرابط ما يفتح معي 
بدرس سنه اولى
اكيد بينفعني بالعطلة هاذي ابي استفيد 
ممكن تفيدني بالكتاب جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## yaser abou helal (13 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## yaser abou helal (13 يونيو 2010)

شكراُ لك .... يجزيك الله خيراً وفيرا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك لله خيرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 يونيو 2010)

باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عادل احمد عطالله (14 يونيو 2010)

كيفية عمل اللوب بلاوتوكادloop


----------



## عادل احمد عطالله (14 يونيو 2010)

يامهندسين كيفاعمل اللوب عند الكوبرى


----------



## ROUDS (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود وعلى المعلومات 
ولكنى لم استطيع تحميل الملف الاول الامن والسلامه اذا تكرمت برجاء مراجعة الرابط وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 يونيو 2010)

ROUDS قال:


> جزاك الله خير على المجهود وعلى المعلومات
> ولكنى لم استطيع تحميل الملف الاول الامن والسلامه اذا تكرمت برجاء مراجعة الرابط وجزاك الله خيرا


علي هذا الموقع تجد كل الملفات ان شاء الله 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/S5Scr9cu/sharing.html?rnd=37


----------



## ROUDS (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على الاهتمام وسرعة الرد
لكنى بالفعل قمت بتجربه الربط وما يحث هو الاتى
بعد الضغط على الرابط يتم تحويلى مباشره الى موقع التحميل ثم الضغط على DAOWNLOD ثم انتظر حتى ينتهى العد وتنشط كلمه DAOWNLOD بعده اقوم بالضغط عليها لبدء التحميل تظهر لى الصفحه وبها هذة العبارة The file link that you requested is not valid. لهذا السبب ارجوا منك التاكد ولربما كان الخطاء عندى والله واعلم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 يونيو 2010)

ROUDS قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على الاهتمام وسرعة الرد
> لكنى بالفعل قمت بتجربه الربط وما يحث هو الاتى
> بعد الضغط على الرابط يتم تحويلى مباشره الى موقع التحميل ثم الضغط على DAOWNLOD ثم انتظر حتى ينتهى العد وتنشط كلمه DAOWNLOD بعده اقوم بالضغط عليها لبدء التحميل تظهر لى الصفحه وبها هذة العبارة The file link that you requested is not valid. لهذا السبب ارجوا منك التاكد ولربما كان الخطاء عندى والله واعلم



الاخ العزيز 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
رفعت الملف مرة تجده علي الرابط الاتي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/No_h4HIz/__online.html
اتمني ان ينزل معاك


----------



## ROUDS (19 يونيو 2010)

تم تحميل الملف
جزاك الله خير اخى 
وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (19 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر لك دفع الله على المعلومات والاشراف المتميز وارجو منك لو تقدر تشوف لى فرصة عمل مناسبه


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (20 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك
ونتطلع الى المزيد من هذا الكتاب ليكون مواضيع نقاشات جاده وهادفه ب اذنه تعالى
وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك اللة عنا خير الجزاء وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسني القاضي (7 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## مزن محمود (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير
و رزقنا و اياك الجنة


----------



## وليدناجي (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على الموضوع الحلو


----------



## mozart_free2000 (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## سي فضيل يونس (21 سبتمبر 2010)

لك مني جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة........
merci becoup


----------



## zezo one (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (10 ديسمبر 2010)

لم نرى شيء


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم دفع الله الغالي و الحبيب و العزيز على قلبي و قلوب الكثيرين من اعضاء المنتدى الغالي لو تكمل الدورة على اساس العنوان دورة في مساحة الطرق والكباري و اللي أرى أن مساحة الكباري موضوع غير مطروق بشكل جيد و حبذا و من كل قلبي أن تكون كما عودتنا من السباقين حيث نأمل ان تثري موضوع مساحة الكباري بشكل جيد مثل : 
1- ما هي الاعمال الابتدائية في مساحة الكباري حتى اخر الاعمال 
2- كيفية التحقق من استقامات الاعمدة شاقوليا للتأكد من عدم وجود ميل في العمود و ما هي مقدار الميل المسموح
3- ما هو الشيء الاهم في مساحة الكباري بالنسبة للمساح او مهندس المساحة 
4- طريقة العمل المثلى التي تحقق و تضمن جودة العمل المساحي برأيك
5- ضع ما تراه مناسبا و مهما و مفيدا لعمل المساح و مهندس المساحة من خلال خبرتك في المساحة

عاملني على قدر فهمي ان أخطأت جزيت كل الخير 

و جزاك الله ألف الف خير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك اخ دفع الله الغالي


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الغالي على ما يظهر لي ان الاجزاء التالية لم تتطرق اليها بعد 
الباب الثالث : المسار الافقي للطريق(كيفية التصميم وتنفيذ) 
الباب الرابع : المسار الراسي للطريق (كيفية التصميم وتنفيذ)
الباب الخامس : حساب الكميات في الطرق (كيفية تسعيرالكميات وحسابها )
الباب السادس: البرامج المساحية الخاصة بمجال الطرق

و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## odwan (10 ديسمبر 2010)

رفع الله قدركم ونفع بكم


----------



## العمدة75 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

عاجدز عن الشكر ياهندسة


----------



## elfaki (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود العظيم و أسأل الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## هاجس اليمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ممممممممممششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككوووووووررررررررررر


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن وجدت الملف ليس بداخله شيئ ولا أدرى ما السبب


----------



## اسمراني81 (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليدناجي (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على برنامج الحلو ومعلوماتك الحلوه


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## الشباء33 (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراٌ


----------



## الشباء33 (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراُ على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (5 مارس 2011)

شكراااااا جداااا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## abd alkareem (5 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ألف شكر عالموضوع المفيد


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (7 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررين 
الموضوع شيق وممتع


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## epour (24 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## alshntiry (16 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
المهندس مصمم الطريق 
وأخد انصاف اقطار المنحنيات الافقية كبيرة 10000 متر مش عارف ليش
اريد معادلة حساب نصف قطر المنحنى الافقي
ليش الكميات لما تحسابها يدوي يطلع فيها فرق عن كميات السيفل


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## kazali016 (7 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## marwan86 (7 ديسمبر 2015)

فين باقي الاجزاء للدورة
ارجو التوضيح
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (15 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------

